# Can my bearded dragon eat cooked turkey?



## END OF ALL HOPE (Jun 7, 2011)

I am being serious, in my house I have always given my animals turkey on Xmas and wanted to know if my dragon is allowed any?

If yes, how much of it is ok?
If no, why not?

Thanks


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sure a little bit once a year wouldn't hurt. But it is very low in roughage (compared to insects) and not very high in any other nutrients than protein. I wouldn't feed it, but a few mouthfuls would probably be OK. 

But I have to ask WHY?


----------



## END OF ALL HOPE (Jun 7, 2011)

This is aswell as her insects and vegatation.

Its just something thats been done since I was a kid all the pets get turkey on Xmas 

So a small bit would be ok?


----------



## Holly12 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wait a minute here I can see you giving your cat or dog some trukey but I'm not sure about bearded dragons lol. But you can try it don't be shock if it does not eat it because it has never had it and does not know what it is. If it eats it then congrats but bearded dragons should not be givin trukey they only should eat veges and worms and crickets and roaches not turkey lol.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Our 'kids' get their xmas dinner also. Dogs get chicken and steamed veg and as a treat they get a yorkshire pudding. This year however my beardies are only getting some of the lightly steamed veg from the dinner table. That way they get to join in the xmas festivities from the dinner table and its actually good for them. Lots of water in it and since its not over cooked its still pretty nutritious.

I'd stear clear of the turkey though, cant see it doing them much good the way those turkeys are force fed growth hormones etc. 







ps. get to bed you lot or Santa wont stop at your house....go...shooo.


----------



## END OF ALL HOPE (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I should hope your kids get turkey 

My cats and dogs also get bowls of turkey, so I want to see if my Dragon can have some aswell.

Does anyone actually have a link stating that turkey is bad and why or is it just suspicion?


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

END OF ALL HOPE said:


> Well I should hope your kids get turkey
> 
> My cats and dogs also get bowls of turkey, so I want to see if my Dragon can have some aswell.
> 
> Does anyone actually have a link stating that turkey is bad and why or is it just suspicion?



lol my animals are my kids. We don't eat turkey ourselves, can't stand the stuff. So we get a chicken leg each with a pork dinner and the dogs get the rest of the chicken to feast on with their veggies.

Personally if its not on the 'beardie bible' food list mine don't get it. There are also no turkeys in australia wild that I'm aware of so no chance that they could scavenge on one either.

My problem with it would be all the chemicals and junk those turkeys are fed to fatten them up for xmas. If its an organic turkey then maybe I wouldn't be as worried about a tinnnnyy bit.


----------



## END OF ALL HOPE (Jun 7, 2011)

Hm good point, and since I haven't found anything saying its ok for them either I will check if its organic, if not what else can be given as a once a year treat?


----------



## Holly12 (Nov 4, 2011)

You can try some not hot but warm fruit such as apples or blueberries and see if it will take it I know mine did when I had my bearded dragons. The female she love it a little warm yummy in her tummy.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

END OF ALL HOPE said:


> Hm good point, and since I haven't found anything saying its ok for them either I will check if its organic, if not what else can be given as a once a year treat?



Apple sauce? 
Cranberry sauce?

Just checked 'the beardie bible' and even cooked chicken is 'questionable' for beardies due to high phospate and high protein content.

Personally I'd stay away from any meats and give them a bowl of the veg with some mealworms / waxies in then put a dollop or two of apple/cranberry sauce on top. tip top beardie xmas dinner.


----------



## Holly12 (Nov 4, 2011)

nicnet said:


> Apple sauce?
> Cranberry sauce?
> 
> Just checked 'the beardie bible' and even cooked chicken is 'questionable' for beardies due to high phospate and high protein content.
> ...


I love this idea! that even sounds more yummy makes me want to try it lol no just kidding.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Holly12 said:


> I love this idea! that even sounds more yummy makes me want to try it lol no just kidding.



lol go ahead, its all edible. I'm sticking to my pork dinner though with all the trimmings :lol2:







Did I just hear........





I think I did.........







SANTA'S FLYING OVERHEAD. GO GO GO. BED. RUNNNNN.



(nite nite, catch you all tomorrow for beardie xmas dinner piccies :lol2


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Meh no harm in trying a small amount, Tilly stole some of my OH's chicken sandwich once :lol2:


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

I had the smell of mayonaise on my finger and my beardie tried to eat it!

They have a peculiar palette to say the least, im sure they'd love turkey! Even if it isn't the best for them!

Merry Xmas 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

